# Lost Animal Clothing



## biker (Jul 4, 2018)

Is there a way to re-gain the clothing of an animal once you sold it?
For example, Fauna gave you her coat, but you sold it for whatever reason, does anybody knows if it's possible to get her coat again?

thanks


----------



## arbra (Jul 7, 2018)

Currently they is no way to get back items once sold.  Now for clothing given to you by a villager, they have started to duplicate items on future villagers, so there is a chance that it could be gotten that way.  As of right now, the only way to get that item is from Fauna, so you are out of luck on getting it back.  Sorry.


----------



## biker (Jul 9, 2018)

arbra said:


> Currently they is no way to get back items once sold.  Now for clothing given to you by a villager, they have started to duplicate items on future villagers, so there is a chance that it could be gotten that way.  As of right now, the only way to get that item is from Fauna, so you are out of luck on getting it back.  Sorry.



It's ok,  thanks for replying


----------



## arbra (Jul 9, 2018)

No problem.  I wish they would change the mechanic to work like their special items, once you get to a certain level you would be able to craft their clothing.  There are some items that I would like more than one of that only exist by getting it from a villager.  Maybe if enough people put in a request for enhancement they would start doing that.


----------



## biker (Jul 10, 2018)

arbra said:


> No problem.  I wish they would change the mechanic to work like their special items, once you get to a certain level you would be able to craft their clothing.  There are some items that I would like more than one of that only exist by getting it from a villager.  Maybe if enough people put in a request for enhancement they would start doing that.



Yeah same. I'll send this sugggestion to Nintendo


----------

